# The dollar is dropping like a rock right now



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

DOLLAR INDEX SPOT (DXY:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg

I suspect that all the moves to the dollar because of uncertainty in the EU are about to be reversed. I think the big question is whether or not it will drop below 73.


----------



## UKarmr (Jul 25, 2011)

So, how has America faired with our sudden market resurgance?

Glad my taxes are paying to bailout Greece and a currency i'm not even a part of!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

it's been making a steady decline for a few days...I remember a thread here before and someone mentioned it's not real good when it's below 75. I realize any low is not good as it means our dollar is weaker but I cant remember why below 75 was particularly bad. do you? What happens at 73?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

73 is the lowest amount in the last 3 years. If it drops below 73 and keeps on going lower it could mean there are countries dumping their dollars.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The control machine is now in fast gear .
These vandals are printing up money and giving it away . I read now student loans are in on the jackpot .


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> I read now student loans are in on the jackpot .


unless you're trying to *get* now


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

The Japanese Government had to intervene as the dollar was dropping rapidly against the Yen. Odd. Japan has had a massive earthquake and tsunami, and a nuclear disaster that leaves a large portion of their factories either offline or crippled by the loss of electrical generation, yet their currency is seen by investors as a safer haven than the Dollar. What does that say about the Dollar? I believe that the handwriting is on the wall.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

k0xxx said:


> The Japanese Government had to intervene as the dollar was dropping rapidly against the Yen. Odd. Japan has had a massive earthquake and tsunami, and a nuclear disaster that leaves a large portion of their factories either offline or crippled by the loss of electrical generation, yet their currency is seen by investors as a safer haven than the Dollar. What does that say about the Dollar? I believe that the handwriting is on the wall.


that's because the Japanese actually HAVE a sense of National Identity and will tighten their belts VOLUNTARILY

here in America we have a loose confederation of 400 MILLION 'Individual' nations of one


----------

